# Wide awake



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

well I woke up around 4 this morning and can't decide if I should go to the shop and turn something or go back to sleep. Just my thought for the day


----------



## justallan (Nov 22, 2014)

I do that a lot, Tony. I wake up at 3 or 4 and then have to have a nap before supper. Now if I could just motivate myself into using that time constructively.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

Geez, I hope you didn't hurt anything.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

SENC said:


> Geez, I hope you didn't hurt anything.


I decide to drive to North Carolina. Have lunch ready by the time I get there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

Eastern NC pulled pork bbq ok?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

SENC said:


> Eastern NC pulled pork bbq ok?


Excellent and a bag of chips.


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

Sweet tea?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

SENC said:


> Sweet tea?


Well duh!!!!!!! I'm not a Yankee

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well duh!!!!!!! I'm not a Yankee


I was just checkin' - wanted to make sure you were not one in disguise.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

SENC said:


> Eastern NC pulled pork bbq ok?





Lots of nice things in NC but that mess ya'll call barbecue ain't one of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2014)

4:AM ?? Isn't that the time you are supposed to get up???


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

I literally did not fall asleep until around 4:15 this a.m. I worked in the shop until around 9 (9:04 I just looked at the last post I made from the shop last night before coming int the house) so by the time I showered then cooked and ate and cleaned up the mess I made in the kitchen and checked the forum one last time it was nearly 11 before I got in bed. I hate eating that late. And when the wife is at work I usually can't fall right to sleep so I turned on that stupid tv and got sucked into a couple documentaries the last one being about pompei - and by the time the volcano had killed everyone it was nearly 2.

I dozed off and woke up long enough to hit the kill switch on the remote when the burglar alarms starting going off - they weren't just barking at the coyotes in the distance this was hardcore-someone-is-on-the-property intruder alert like they give only 1 or 2 times a year. So I don my chest pack and grab my light and sneak out the side door in my skivvies (I have no nutsack within 10 second of hitting the outside air) to see wtf they are barking at. Cleo goes into point in field next to the house and when I ask her what's going on she starts wagging her damn tail. That means she doesn't perceive an immediate threat. I never saw anything and they didn't do that again the rest of the morning. I have no idea hwat set them off so suddenly yet so briefly.

By the time I tucked myself in I am wide awake .... I finally fell asleep watching an episode of WWII In Color sometime after 4:08 the last time I remember looking at the clock. I woke up at 6:40ish something and haven't been able to go back to sleep. The wife came straggling in from her shift around 9 and brought me a double sausage breakfast sandwich and a hash brown from Jack in the Crack which is in warm mode in the oven while I start on my second carafe of coffee.

This is my day so far. Yawn.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I literally did not fall asleep until around 4:15 this a.m. I worked in the shop until around 9 (9:04 I just looked at the last post I made from the shop last night before coming int the house) so by the time I showered then cooked and ate and cleaned up the mess I made in the kitchen and checked the forum one last time it was nearly 11 before I got in bed. I hate eating that late. And when the wife is at work I usually can't fall right to sleep so I turned on that stupid tv and got sucked into a couple documentaries the last one being about pompei - and by the time the volcano had killed everyone it was nearly 2.
> 
> I dozed off and woke up long enough to hit the kill switch on the remote when the burglar alarms starting going off - they weren't just barking at the coyotes in the distance this was hardcore-someone-is-on-the-property intruder alert like they give only 1 or 2 times a year. So I don my chest pack and grab my light and sneak out the side door in my skivvies (I have no nutsack within 10 second of hitting the outside air) to see wtf they are barking at. Cleo goes into point in field next to the house and when I ask her what's going on she starts wagging her damn tail. That means she doesn't perceive an immediate threat. I never saw anything and they didn't do that again the rest of the morning. I have no idea hwat set them off so suddenly yet so briefly.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm after reading this lengthy and somewhat confusing post I'm think you are still awake due to something you may have digested in some shape form or fashion that may not be legal lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> 4:AM ?? Isn't that the time you are supposed to get up???


I let the wife get up first and I sleep in. Lol


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

I have RLS (restless leg syndrome) and it really only bothers me when I try to sleep. (Wife says my legs move every 12-16 seconds when I don't take my meds.) Anyway last month the DEA decided my meds needed to become a highly controlled substance and I need to go to the doc every time I need a prescription rather than the Doc fax it in. So the Doc and I have been experimenting with other meds to keep the DEA off our back and avoid monthly office visits. 

The point of this long winded story is my sleeping has been the pits. One night 2-3 hours sleep. Next night I fall into a long slumber of 8-10 hours. Last night was one of 2-3 hour nights. I read the end of a bad book, caught up on my email, reread last two issues of AAW, 2 pieces of cold pizza, drank 2 pots of dark roast. and got to hear those horrible birds that start chirping around 5:30 AM.

Me thinks I'll be cranky all day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Hmmmm after reading this lengthy and somewhat confusing post



Tony I think we've all come to realize if we're posting to you specifially we have to 'tone it down for Tony' so to speak. Had I been writing that to you directly it would've gone something like this:

_Worked late couldn't sleep very good not good. Dogs barking field was empty nuts got cold. Awake now drinking coffee gonna eat. _

That's about all you can handle in one session I think. You may even need a nap now.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

Are polysyllabic words to be avoided?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well duh!!!!!!! I'm not a Yankee



We drink sweet tea, just out of fancier cups

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Are polysyllabic words to be avoided?



Tony would think that's a word with an STD.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony I think we've all come to realize if we're posting to you specifially we have to 'tone it down for Tony' so to speak. Had I been writing that to you directly it would've gone something like this:
> 
> _Worked late couldn't sleep very good not good. Dogs barking field was empty nuts got cold. Awake now drinking coffee gonna eat. _
> 
> That's about all you can handle in one session I think. You may even need a nap now.


Thanks Kevin I inderstand now. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

Got tired of waiting and ate the bbq and drank the tea. You'll have to fend for yourself, Tony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

SENC said:


> Got tired of waiting and ate the bbq and drank the tea. You'll have to fend for yourself, Tony.


I'll stop at macdonalds then. Lol


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

Ah yes, that great American culinary leader


Tclem said:


> I'll stop at macdonalds then. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)




----------

